# 5 Things to Consider When Selecting a Breed



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

5 Things to Consider When Selecting a Breed



> When it comes time to decide on which type(s) of chicken you would like in your flock, narrowing it down can be quite difficult. With so many beautiful breeds with great personalities, choosing just one breed (or several breeds) is not the simplest thing to do. It is easy to determine the basic qualities you want in a chicken but beyond that the line starts to blur. If you find yourself browsing chicken breeds and accumulating a ridiculously long list, here are a few things to consider to...


Read more about this article here...


----------

